# Aldi Laptop Medion MD96500 aufschrauben und reinigen



## ferrari2k (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hab heute mal einen Blog Eintrag geschrieben, der das Auseinandernehmen des Laptops beschreibt, vielleicht kanns dem ein oder anderen ja mal weiterhelfen 
http://ferrari2k.dyndns.org/blog/?p=32


----------



## EmmasPapa (25. Mai 2008)

ferrari2k am 25.05.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute mal einen Blog Eintrag geschrieben, der das Auseinandernehmen des Laptops beschreibt, vielleicht kanns dem ein oder anderen ja mal weiterhelfen
> http://ferrari2k.dyndns.org/blog/?p=32



Druckluft und ein starker Staubsauger reichen auch ohne aufschrauben


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Mai 2008)

EmmasPapa am 25.05.2008 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 25.05.2008 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist aber vielleicht nicht so gründlich und die Matte die da an Staub drin war die pustet man nicht mal eben so durch die Heatpipe.
Außerdem suchen vielleicht Leute einen Beitrag, wie man das Ding öffnet, wenn man mal irgendwas anderes machen will (z.B. CPU tauschen).
Und einige Fallstricke zeige ich ja auch auf, von daher


----------

